# Weird bumper clips Nismo, fascia where to find



## Harrisjom (4 mo ago)

If any of you have the Nismos from the 2017 era you know the red fascia that hangs down loves to scrape. Mine came off on the highway and was torn to shreds, found the part but there are these clips I've never seen that grab it. 

Anyone know where to find them?


----------

